# Brown hair color without developer?



## autumnandicarus (Oct 20, 2012)

I bleached my hair from black to platinum this summer and would like to go to either dark or medium red-brown, but I can't find any brown dyes without developer.

I would like to go for something like this:



 or 



My hair is currently close to this:





I just want a gentle peroxide/developer free dye to put over the red, but have had poor luck searching for some on google and amazon.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 21, 2012)

There are rinses you can try.

http://www.sallybeauty.com/color-rinse/SBS-700321,default,pd.html


----------



## autumnandicarus (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are rinses you can try.
> 
> http://www.sallybeauty.com/color-rinse/SBS-700321,default,pd.html


Oh this looks great! I decided to order a bottle of Bigen semi hair color but I think I might do a color rinse when I decide to go black, or if the Bigen doesn't work out :] Thanks!!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 21, 2012)

Let us know how it works out. I'd love to see the results. Keep in mind it's temporary and will wash out.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Nov 1, 2012)

I did it! Almost all of the red washed out in the first rinse (a few days after I dyed it) but my roots were still BRIGHT red so I wanted to let it fade a little more. 2 shampoos and a bottle of Bigen in "light beige brown" and I'm good to go!

Before (day 2 of red hair):





After (my hair is really frizzy because I shampooed like three times this week and used a towel instead of plopping):









Here's the back, lighting makes it look a lot more orange but you can see that I got full coverage. Yay!





The colors I used:

Red was Natural Instincts Raspberry Creme over Natural Instincts Coastal Dune (which was put over pink/pastel fuschia hair)

The final product is from Bigen in Light Beige Brown over faded raspberry creme roots and coastal dune from the roots down

For reference, my hair before the red (Coastal Dune, which took out all of my Punky color):


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 1, 2012)

Looks great! Omg, I love how thick and pretty your hair is! Jelly girl here lol.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Looks great! Omg, I love how thick and pretty your hair is! Jelly girl here lol.


Thank you!!




I used to hate how much hair I had because I would straighten it religiously as a teen- had a really strange triangle head thing going on back when I didn't know what layers were! I've embraced my never-going-to-have-straight-hair existence now


----------

